# HELP, I need your input



## katykanuk (Mar 15, 2014)

I have been offered a chance (Solicited by stranger on another website) to homestead on part of a 200 acre parcel with no buy in or maintenance fees, AT THS TIME.

I know, if it sounds too good to be true it usually is. This person is looking for someone to homestead year round. 

I am a single 57 y.o. woman and was actually thinking of doing this for 7 - 9 months of year, maybe this is the wrong forum I do't know.

Looking for any and all constructive advice and comments.

Thank you. BTw this is in Ontario Canasa


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

lawyer-lawyer-lawyer


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

So you would just live there and improve the property - but you have no financial buy. What do you get out of the deal? A stranger offers to let you live on their land for free or ? They want someone to homestead year round...and what do you get out of it? 

It sounds unsafe.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

You need a contract of sorts. What is to stop them from booting you off at any time? Who pays for repairs, upgrades, etc? Utilities? Fencing, etc?


----------



## thestartupman (Jul 25, 2010)

We need more details, to help you make any kind of decision.


----------



## katykanuk (Mar 15, 2014)

You're all right, my instincts are telling me this is not for me but until I speak to this person next week I don't have any more info. I will post more as soon as I can


----------

